# Merry Christmas



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Knowing how hectic the next few days are for many I'm taking this time to wish a Merry Christmas to all members, old and new. Hope y'all (stolen from Bev), have a peaceful holiday. My best to all.


Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!

Love,

Jess, Ciara, Kaos & Nala 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas! and Happy New Year!


----------



## agribalt (Apr 22, 2020)

This Christmas gave me my pet. It's alabai. Her name is Elba.


----------

